# Help! First Time Breeding!



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I am very new to this and I have done everything that I have read and been told. My male and female have not spawned. They chase each other then go to opposite ends of the tank. What should I do?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Please!! Someone Help me!!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

If you cant figure it out, but with only 3 posts, I'd imagine you should do some searching, and not stress your fish for something that you are obviously clueless about. just my .02 cents


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

well that doesn't help, but thanks.
And i have been searching for about a month or so now on how to breed, but this is my first go, so yes i may be unsure if im doing it right or not


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They won't immediately spawn the minute you put them in/together. They go through a ritual prior to spawning which can take a few hours to a week depending on betta's "experience", size of tank and set up. Their resting on opposite sides is normal. Just let nature take its course.

As long as they are swimming in an "S" fashion, they will eventually spawn. There will be aggression, mainly by the male. That's normal too. Just make sure that the female isn't being too badly beaten.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Well my male is actually really good, i am suprised, he hasn't bitten at her once, i don't really work so i have been able to watch them all day long and all he is is chase her and every now and then he'll just sit and look at her, but she swims away. They have been in together for 2 days now. Should i be putting the female in a container at night and when i go out and cannot watch them?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

when you introduce them its best you let them be able to see each other but not come in contact with each other yet, its best you put her in a vase or breeders net inside the tank. Then you should wait 24 - 48(generally 48 hrs) hours before letting the female join the male.. and while you're waiting in those 2 days make sure you have something floating in your tank so your male can blow a bubble next.. a indian almond leaf, oak leaf or styrofoam... did you condition them good for 2 weeks? did your male make a bubblenest?


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

ever one has hard time one time or aother try this take them apart put ifemale in a jar for about 3 days feed them good ,go out side fine some oak leaf a good hand full put in cooie filter make pot of oak tea add one and 3 pots of to spawn tank put male in it next place jar with female in it let set in tank for 1 day then let her out and all should be fine for you., good luck


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you Mohan85... I conditioned them for a week and a half almost 2. I had Tiny (female) in a jar in the spawning tank with H (male) for 3 days before I let her out. I have 3 live plants and a cave, a heater, thermometer, a half styrofoam cup and bubble wrap in the tank. I have been told I should get almond leaves to place in there but cannot right now as the clost petshop/ aquarium shop is a 3hr drive away.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Im a bit confused by what you have said but i think i interpreted enough to do it right. Thank you afishpond


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gloria said:


> Thank you Mohan85... I conditioned them for a week and a half almost 2. I had Tiny (female) in a jar in the spawning tank with H (male) for 3 days before I let her out. I have 3 live plants and a cave, a heater, thermometer, a half styrofoam cup and bubble wrap in the tank. I have been told I should get almond leaves to place in there but cannot right now as the clost petshop/ aquarium shop is a 3hr drive away.


they don't sell indian almond leaves at petshops, you will have to get that online.. did he make a bubblenest?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Bugger. Well thats ok. I'll buy some now then online. Do I have to use it? Or is that more of just an EXTRA helper


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gloria said:


> Bugger. Well thats ok. I'll buy some now then online. Do I have to use it? Or is that more of just an EXTRA helper


its more of a extra.. ppl like to use it because it comes from asia.. where bettas are also from.. so its from their natural habitat but oak leaves will work just fine if you have easier access to those....


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I thought that was all it was for, but if it gives them a little more comort, waht the heck. I will try and find oak leaves, but don't know where I'll find it.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So is she right to be left in the tank without being inside a vase/ cup at night and when i go out for a few hours?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gloria said:


> So is she right to be left in the tank without being inside a vase/ cup at night and when i go out for a few hours?


as long as he's not nipping and attacking her


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Gloria said:


> Well my male is actually really good, i am suprised, he hasn't bitten at her once, i don't really work so i have been able to watch them all day long and all he is is chase her and every now and then he'll just sit and look at her, but she swims away. They have been in together for 2 days now. Should i be putting the female in a container at night and when i go out and cannot watch them?


They both flirt swim and "follow the leader" during the courtship ritual. Though the female has been bitten, she will not become stressed and lose her vibrant color. If this is happening in your tank, then leave them be.

But if the female loses her color/ become pale or shows horizontal lines, swims away immediately when the male approaches - indicates that the female is not ready to spawn. You should separate them and recondition. 
Place the female in a solitary, not in sight of other bettas (a smaller tank/jar would be better because you could easily move it here and there). Show her the male once in a while. If she doesn't respond, immediately remove her. Hours later try flaring her to another female or a mirror. Do this for a few days then show her the flirting male again. Keep doing this until she responds (flirt). Once she responds, you could either put her in the breeding tank with the male or float her for a day or two then release.

IAL and oak leaves are personal preference. They are specially good for CT but HM don't really need them. Don't make the water dark brown. Just make it yellowish or light brown (specially HM). They work as a sedative and natural medicine (....can't think of the right word). So it calms them down a bit. But your male sounds non aggressive/vicious so IMO you don't really need them.


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm sorry yes i can see why.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you very much... She looks better than when I first got her, she is alot more vibrant in colour and mroe active. She seems to go looking for him and he'll chase he and she'll chase him but sometimes she will swim away fast as when he comes very close to her. I might just watch her further today and maybe take her out tonight and re-condition her again. Thank you.


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

hey the oak leve not hard to fine just look were ever you see acorn's i have almond leave's didn't help my hm's at all but the oak leave's worked the mix i gave you should be right 1 part oak tea 3 part water , also the ones that breed best are not friends if they are to friendly I always have them do just what you are haveing male get to were he could care less about the whole deal if you have more than one male you may need to trade them out . I've done 8 spawn's now in last 8 week's and know fry's every one has told me the temp was to cold hope that's it ,did 5 last year and all of them were fine ,but I put in cental heat and air this year and now know luck for me wish you best of luck with your spawn , oak leave and live food work's best for me and some tub worms.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Iv'e got the temp at 27dC. I have ordered some Indian Almond Leaves and am going to try and find some Oak Leaves, Im not sure i'll be too lucky finding one where I live. My male seems very interested, he's very proud of his little bubblenest, I think that problem is my female. But I have tried swapping my males as I have 2 and my other was very nasty to Tiny. Congratulations in all your successful spawns. And thank you.


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

yes if he has a nest that's a plus is the vent on your female push out if not she not ready ,I think you got it all right think the fish are what's wronge , bettas can be funny some times gto to male that keep a nest going and got some that start them and stop.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

27 DC is okay. I had my temp up to 82 degrees.  I was successful with my first spawn 5 weeks ago...my biggest tip/advice is to keep the temperature at a constant one, and dont worry about the male chasing the female it happened to me, the female was even torn afterwards....it got pretty aggressive. I suggest maybe turning the light off while they are loose together.....after I did that within a couple hours they were spawning


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah her Ovipositor is showing, she looks fat.. But I cannot see vertical bars. I think I may need a different female.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you animallover4lyfe. I was having trouble getting my male to make a bubble nest so I added bubble wrap and left the light on overnight and within hours he was making one, so proud of my little boy. They seem to be ok together, it is day out so ill trun the light off, should i try making the room a little darker?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm ok. Well you can try just turning the light off, if you usually kept it on ? If u want i know people even cover the tank with a towel or something so the bettas cant see out of the tank.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

But if i cover the tank will they be able to see each other?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, well if you want try just leaving the light off it worked for me but every betta is different!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, they are annoying like that, but I still love them. Im going to get another girl tomorrow, just incase. They have been in the tank together for 3 days now. Ill leave them and if nothing happens within the next 2 days ill recondition for 2 week and try again.  Thank you


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok let's back up a second. 

Gloria could you please answering the following questions for me?

What size is your breeding tank?
What is your set up? How high is the water? Is there substrate? Do you have any place for the female to hide?
Do you have something for the male to attach his nest to?
What is the temperature of the tank?
Did you condition the pair? How? For how long?

Answers those and we can go from there


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Wiccan Wisdom:

My tank size is only a 13L tank (Its the biggest I could get my hands on at the time);
My tank set up, I have a heater and a thermometer. The water is 10cm high (as this is how high I was told to fill it), There is no substrate, There are many places for the female to hide (3 plants and a tree trunk/ tunnel ornament).
I did have a half styrofoam cup in the water but my male made no bubblenest, so after 2days I added a small piece of bubblewrap and within 12hours he started.
The temperature of the water is set at 26DC but the thermometre reads 28DC.
I got the male about 2 weeks before my female. My male was conditioned for about 4weeks, I fed him frozen blood worms 3 twice a day and sometimes i'd give him a pellet or 2 (if he looked hungry). As for my female, once I got her I did the same thing, she was only conditioned for about 2 weeks. Neither of them saw any other fish for the weeks of conditioning. After the 2 weeks I added my male into the breeding tank, after 3 days I added my female in a clear jar and left her there for 2 days (still feeding them both bloodworms).. I think let her out as everytime he swam away she'd go mental and as her Ovipositor was showing. Its now been 3 days since I joined her with him and nothing. He has only just started a bubble nest as of last night, hes a little slow there.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

if the female doesn't have breeding stripes then she's not ready to be out with the male yet.

If your female is eggy place her in a "chimney" or vase or, like i do, float her in a clear cup( i use the ones they sell the bettas in). when she starts to swim nose down, trying to falow the male to the nest, release her.

If after a few more days nothing happens then seperate them and re condition them and start over.

If it isn't, the water she be low(a few inches) because the fry can't swim as soon as they hatch and it makes it easier on the dad.

a warm, dark/private tank should work, the IAL will help but i haven't /needed/ it.

So you have fry foods already? if not i know a site with some cheap BBS eggs and decap BBS.(though i just used egg yolk for a few days and now i crush up pellets into a fine powder..not recommended if you want speedy growth though xD live food is better for that)



also a note: the Ovipositor always shows? or in all the females i've had anyway. so that's not an indication of breeding readyness.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

13L is only about 3.5 gallons, right? I think that's too small.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Bambi:
When I had her in the jar in the breeding tank, she was just going mental, swimming up and down, but only when the male was out of sight.. But she doesn't follow him to the nest now.. 
The water is low (I t hink) 10cm.
The tank is in a seperate room in the house so it's a bit quiter, we only have blinds but this house is very bright, so that could be a problem, I was told lights were better to have on 24/7..
The only fry food i have is frozen Blood worms, i also have pellets and flake but i was not going to use it. I am not able to get any live food, only frozen or dried.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Leeniex:
Yeah its about 3.5g.. Im not really sure i'll have luck finding anything much bigger. I have a 5g tank but its currently house 3 bettas, a siamese fighter 2 snails and a molly.
I am driving to the closet town with shops tomorrow. I might get a new tank and re-try?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Your 5 gallon is way overstocked as well


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Gloria said:


> Wiccan Wisdom:
> 
> My tank size is only a 13L tank (Its the biggest I could get my hands on at the time);


Ok so like 3ish gallons right? That is way to small! I recommend a 10 gallon tank to breed in. Do you have a growout tank for the fry? You'll need at least a 20 gallon tank to grow them out in... 



> My tank set up, I have a heater and a thermometer. The water is 10cm high (as this is how high I was told to fill it), There is no substrate, There are many places for the female to hide (3 plants and a tree trunk/ tunnel ornament).


That sounds pretty good



> I did have a half styrofoam cup in the water but my male made no bubblenest, so after 2days I added a small piece of bubblewrap and within 12hours he started.


Also good 



> The temperature of the water is set at 26DC but the thermometre reads 28DC.


That's a good temp! 



> I got the male about 2 weeks before my female. My male was conditioned for about 4weeks, I fed him frozen blood worms 3 twice a day and sometimes i'd give him a pellet or 2 (if he looked hungry). As for my female, once I got her I did the same thing, she was only conditioned for about 2 weeks. Neither of them saw any other fish for the weeks of conditioning. After the 2 weeks I added my male into the breeding tank, after 3 days I added my female in a clear jar and left her there for 2 days (still feeding them both bloodworms).. I think let her out as everytime he swam away she'd go mental and as her Ovipositor was showing. Its now been 3 days since I joined her with him and nothing. He has only just started a bubble nest as of last night, hes a little slow there.


Besides the tank size being way to small, it sounds like you've done some research. At this point I would recommend pulling her out and reconditioning them for a week, and getting a bigger tank before you continue. A trick Ive found it letting the female out at night, in the dark right before bed. When they're in the tank together in the dark they can't see or find eachother but they can smell eachother, it will drive them both crazy. when I do this 8 times out of 10 they're spawning when I wake up! It's a trick I learned from a breeder friend of mine!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

animallover4lyfe:
Really?? oh.. I thought it looked good, but ok.


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Gloria said:


> Bambi:
> When I had her in the jar in the breeding tank, she was just going mental, swimming up and down, but only when the male was out of sight.. But she doesn't follow him to the nest now..
> The water is low (I t hink) 10cm.
> The tank is in a seperate room in the house so it's a bit quiter, we only have blinds but this house is very bright, so that could be a problem, I was told lights were better to have on 24/7..
> The only fry food i have is frozen Blood worms, i also have pellets and flake but i was not going to use it. I am not able to get any live food, only frozen or dried.


It will be impossible to raise fry without live food, that's a fact. If you can't get live food cultures, then you'll never be able to raise the fry!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

WiccomWisdom:
I have heard of people only feeind their fry on frozen food...
crap... another fork in the road. Well i suppose if I go for a VERY long drive, I may be lucky enough to get some live food.
Also, i was going to try making the Infusoria? (the lettuce in water) Is that a good idea?
Are BBS hard to feed fry, will developing them? What do i need?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I often use about 4 liter water to spawn (30x30cm about 5-7cm deep). So IMO tank size doesn't matter. They will spawn in a cup of water..... but you'll risk killing the female. BUT you will have to move them to a bigger tank/tub after 2 weeks. And in that 2 weeks you need to do more water changes. ...Almost forgot, if glass tanks are hard to get, you could use plastic tubs. Just make sure they are safe for humans and your bettas will be fine.

You can keep the tank in the dark or light it up - bettas will be able to see. I don't use extra light, I use a normal day-night schedule. I often cover everything during windy weather - very dark. Nor do I use any half cups for nests. I simply cover the top where I want them to nest..... it's easier to control (I mostly use dark plastic tubs)

You have to culture fry food before you spawn - so they'll be ready when needed. If you don't have any cultures, you could try hard boiled egg yolk. Just feed a tiny bit and spread it evenly through out the tank - 2 or 3 times daily. Make sure to change 50% of the water daily.

Infusoria is a good starter but it must be ready before the fry are free swimming. Perhaps you could add some creek/river water to speed up the process. 

You CAN NOT feed newly hatched fry frozen food. Not even frozen daphnia because they are too big for the fry. Betta fry are usually picky eaters, unlike other fish.

SO how are the pair acting .... are they both still vibrant? Or have you decided to postpone and separated them.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't buy hatchable bbs because the set up can be noisy and then tend to cost more.
http://www.kensfish.com/kens-specialty-food.html

Decap Brine shrimp will have plenty of nutrition and be the right size. If you start with this instead of live food you /should/ be fine. But some people have had issues with fry refusing to eat them, i've never had an issue....and the cute bright orange color in their tummies is..well..cute.
Aso as indijo said, Infusoria is a good starter and easy to start up for the most part.

People feed frozen food to larger/older fry, or maybe frozen right after hatching BBS ifyou can find it?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

indjo:

Thank you for that information. That will come in very handy, I am trying to plan today what food I will buy as I am going to do a 3hour drive tomorrow to the aquarium shop and im pretty sure they have BBS live and possibly some other things. Im not sure how ilo go with making my own culture but ill give it ago, sounds fun, maybe...

The pair are going ok I suppose, fairly much the same as the last 3 days, he chases her she swims away, then she'll go up to him and when he spots her she swims off again.. Im thinking i'll seperate them and recondition again. She doesnt have vertical lines just the egg spot is visable.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanx Bambi:
I really don't know about making my own BBS hatchery, but dunno... Im pretty sure there is frozen BBS at the aquarium shop im going to tomorrow, but i wont til i get there on how 'old' it is


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Bambi:
Would I be better off getting 1/2lb or 1lb??


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Well how oftento you plan on breeding?

A half pound should be fine. I got my decap brine shrimp in a mixed breeders package deal and it was only a sandwhich bag full and it was fine. a little goes a long way.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

It depends really. But at this rate maybe 2 times. maybe 3. But it will probably be a far amount of time apart. How long does it last? How do i keep it 'fresh'?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

WiccanWisdom said:


> It will be impossible to raise fry without live food, that's a fact. If you can't get live food cultures, then you'll never be able to raise the fry!


That is not a fact. It is very possible to raise fry off of frozen foods and dry foods. I have raised 3 batches so far on dry and frozen foods only, and they are doing very well. 

Frozen BBS is a great frozen food for young fry weeks 2-8. Egg yolk also is good for the first week. I then feed crushed pellets or diced bloodworms. 

Gloria, you mentioned that you had a 10 gal. with how many fish? 6? 
I think that's a little over stocked. The minimum space a betta needs is 2 gal.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Store: Dry Cool Place(preferably sealed like in a ziplock bag)
Shelf Life is 12 Months/a year

a half pound should be fine for you then, if only breeding a couple times.


-I'm with youlovegnats aswell, my current spawn has had no live food added by me. egg yolk and now on crushed pellets and hikari first bites soon as i get them.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

youlovegnats:
Thank you.. It is fairly clear that everyone has there own way of doing things. I realise it also comes down to the fish itself as well as my female betta wont eat anything other then Frozen Bloodworms while my male MVT eat only Frozen bloodworms and occassionally pellets and my male VT eats anything and everything...
I already have a great supply of frozen bloodworms, i know the fry cannot eat them for awhile but ive got them, im going to try make some infusoria, get frozen BBS and i will try Bambi's BecapBS and i might even try some egg yolk. (the more variety the better right??)
If i have all of this here i should be fairly covered?!

Bambi:
Thank you, I am going to order some now. Hopefully they ship to Australia..

The next step is to try and work out how much of everything i need to have my butt covered as i cant just go down town and get extras, i have to order online or drive 3hours...


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Another thing I just want to check as well is:
What is the best temp to keep the tank at? I have the heater set at 26DC but the thermometre reads 27DC it got up to 28DC earlier...
Also, The pH, what should that be at? Its currently at 7.2


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup! Sounds good to me! From what I've experienced the more variety in foods, the better off and healthier the bettas will be. 

EDIT: PH looks good. It should fall between 6-7 but bettas can handle just about any PH you throw at them.  
I think you actually need to boost your temp. up to 28C. But if it's around 27-26 that's still ok. The main thing is to keep the temp. stable.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Your temp is fine, just keep it as steady as possible. Widely fluctuating temps can lower immunity and cause stress.

I've never measures and figured out how much i need per spawn because the spawn counts very(my first was sixty or so my latest is 10).

If that site doesn't ship to Australia i can try to find a site that does.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks you lovegnats... i try and check the pH daily. it has gotten up to 7.4, but id rather keep it at 7.0/7.2... and the temp i check every few hours. Its been getting quite cold here at night so i have even been wrapping a towel/2 around the tank.. But it's slowing starting to get warmer. 

Thank you Bambi... yeah they ship to Australia, is going to cost me $50...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

$50! woaaahhh. ><' 

Good! Keep the tank cozy!  
And as for people saying that the spawning tank is too small, it really varies from breeder to breeder. I breed in a 2.5 gal tank and have had no problems whatsoever. I tried a larger tub (about 122L) and it was waaayyy too big. However for a grow-out tank I do recommend something around 60-70L.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Gloria said:


> Thanks you lovegnats... i try and check the pH daily. it has gotten up to 7.4, but id rather keep it at 7.0/7.2... and the temp i check every few hours. Its been getting quite cold here at night so i have even been wrapping a towel/2 around the tank.. But it's slowing starting to get warmer.
> 
> Thank you Bambi... yeah they ship to Australia, is going to cost me $50...


wow. o.o

Not really worth it then if you can get away with crushing pellets. Hikari Tropical First Bites should be cheaper.

Do you have the phone number for the pet store you drive tofor frozen foods? maybe you can call and see if they have decap brine shrimp eggs or Hikari Tropical First Bites or if they can order it in?

Alot of site shipping info i'm looking at says they cant ship decap brine shrimp out of the USA because of customs or something?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Try not to mess with pH. As long as it is stable, between 6-8 is ok.
The temp also should be stable 25-26 (lowest limit) 28-29 (prefered) 30-31 (top limit). Below and above the limits (long term), bettas begin to have problems.

Fry raised in local weather/temp will adapt to it and be more tolerant to its surroundings. So you don't need to make the water pram perfect. But bettas raised else where would probably need extra care.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

youlovegnats.:
I was told that 5g was probably the smallest I should used, but at the time when i was looking i only found a 3g.
For the grow-out could i break them up and use 2/3 20L tanks?

Bambi.:
I am about to ring the aquarium shop now..

indjo.:
thank you


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Mmmm it's possible, yeah. But it's best to have one 40-50L tank. 

Yeah you should be spawning in a 5 gal, but everyone has different ways of breeding. I do suggest that you use a 5 gal tho.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you youlovegnats.. I have a clear/white 60L plastic container/tub, would that work ok if i still put in a heater?

I do not have a filter at all in the breeding tank, do i need to get one, or is it ok to go without?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

What sort of betta are you breeding?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

My male is a blue and red multi veil tail fighter and my female a fed cambodian veil tail. possibly getting a new female though


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

That would be perfect! Use that!  
you dont really need a filter, I don't. But you do need to siphon the bottom to get all the gunk off and do lots of water changes.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

So what are you going to do with the fry? Do you know they can have hundreds of babies?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

i got a siphon last weekend, im not sure i use it correctly, i feel like it mainly sucks up the water and nothing else, can you walk me through how to use it or at least give me a url to follow that will help me..

The aquarium doesn't sell decap BBS but it does sell BBS eggs, he said that way all I have to do it take the sell off myself? is that good? or is that just raising it myself? otherwise they have frozen BBS..


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Greentea:
What do you mean? Yes I know they can..


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Greentea mean where do you plan on re-homing them?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, I mean what are you planning on doing with up to 50-500 baby fish?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh right, sorry, that is what I thought you meant but I don't understand why you are asking..
I will probably keep 1 or 2 myself, I have about 20 that will go to friends/ familly and I have had a pet shop near by offer to buy them off me


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Ok so like 3ish gallons right? That is way to small!


I beg to differ. Have you seen how Thai breeders do it? They use tiny bowls. 



> i got a siphon last weekend, im not sure i use it correctly, i feel like it mainly sucks up the water and nothing else, can you walk me through how to use it or at least give me a url to follow that will help me


I though that at first but it is sucking up debris as well. Its not strong enough to suck up the gravel as that would block the water flow out of the tube, it just gently moves the gravel) its a pain in the butt to get it started though.
I have this
http://www.petco.com/product/114921...aner.aspx?CoreCat=LN_FishSupplies_Maintenance


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Gloria said:


> Oh right, sorry, that is what I thought you meant but I don't understand why you are asking..
> I will probably keep 1 or 2 myself, I have about 20 that will go to friends/ familly and I have had a pet shop near by offer to buy them off me


Thats good, but will they really take that many?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Im guessing you mean the pet shop? I think he will, he is a really nice fella, he said that if i need to give some to him however many, he just wont order any and just sell mine. Everytime I go there there are always different fighters to the previous time.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Fighters?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah, he always has different siamese fighter fish


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Does he fight them? Sorry I am confused.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

That's ok. You asked 'Will they really take that many' and I replied i believe so... He doesn't fight them, it's just that everytime I go into the pet shop he has a new lot of siamese fighters as I believe they sell so well. So I believe if mine go to hime they will sell.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Another question (for anyone to answer):
Since I 'need' to get a larger size tank, what do I do about my Siamese Fighters current bubblenest? Just destroy it and let him start again in the new tank?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe OP is calling these fish siamese fighters, not Bettas like we do. I don't think there is any fighting going on.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

OP?
There is NO fighting, i swear


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

OP- Original poster
Lol! People are confused because you're calling them fighters.. Fighters is just a name guys.. No actual fighting... Nobody calls them bettas where I live only fighters.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok I was like is there some kind of underground ring?! o_0


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! No.. noo.. See my user name has fighter in it.. Its a local thing, I don't pit fish against each other :rofl:


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol... funny


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Buwahahaha! You guys are hilarious. xDD 

Gloria- There is a way to transfer the bubblenest, however it would just be easier for him to make a new one, since rehoming a nest is kinda hard to do- there's a big chance that it will break apart. Then it's just random bubbles floating around. xD


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> That is not a fact. It is very possible to raise fry off of frozen foods and dry foods. I have raised 3 batches so far on dry and frozen foods only, and they are doing very well.
> 
> Frozen BBS is a great frozen food for young fry weeks 2-8. Egg yolk also is good for the first week. I then feed crushed pellets or diced bloodworms.
> 
> ...


Ok maybe impossible was a little over exaggerated. I have never been able to raise fry without like food, personally. Though I admit that I have never tried frozen BBS. Do the fry eat it? I've always been told by friends and mentors in the hobby that the fry won't eat anything that's not alive because it doesn't move and cause their hunting instinct to kick in.

I would be very interested to know how you feed the frozen BBS and if the fry eat it willingly!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Pffff. Yeah of course they eat it!  I feed it right as they start the free-swimming stage so they get used to it. 
They gobble it right up!  
Though live foods is best, and mostly used in the hobby, I can't keep the stuff in my apartment. I just don't have room for a BS hatchery, and worms stink my place up (I've tried it and it was grooossss >:/ ) 
But yeah, my fry (and I think Mr. V -super experienced breeder on here- also feed frozen BBS) eat it right up!  They then just pick at whatever's left on he bottom all day.


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmm I'm planning on spawning in a couple weeks! I think I'll have to give the frozen BBS a try!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Gloria said:


> Another question (for anyone to answer):
> Since I 'need' to get a larger size tank, what do I do about my Siamese Fighters current bubblenest? Just destroy it and let him start again in the new tank?


Don't worry about the bubble nest if you move your betta to a new tank. They will make a new one. 

@youlovegnats: I always have a hard time feeding non live food. I'm not even sure if they're eating the egg yolk I give them. Whether they eat them or the micro critters eat them, all I know is that they survive. But when I use frozen whatever before they reach a certain size.... they would rather starve...... but this is just my experience - and you have proven that they can survive from frozen and dried foods, Good on you - that's a great advantage.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Late reply- I've heard of a way to decap the brine shrimp eggs but i don't remember what it was. It might just be easier to buy the frozen bbs or hatch the eggs. 

I might try to feed frozen brine shrimp to my fry here in a couple days when i can get to the store, i'll let you know how they take it if you like?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I read somewhere about a bleach solution to decap eggs, I don't think one should risk it though.. :/


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Injo- yeah It's rather odd. I fed them live microworms and none of them ate them :/ But as soon as I put frozen BBS in the tank, they all nom it up! @[email protected]


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Here, bettas were always called Siamese Fighting Fish until the local big box store came in. They called them Bettas and it stuck. I know the OP wasn't meaning fish to fight, but another common name used LOL


----------

